# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Demi

## angelblue

Hi i heard somewere after leo dies and that storyline come to an end does demi become addicted to herion does anyone know if this is true   :Lol:

----------


## Kim

I don't know if it is true, but could do as it would remind her of Leo.

----------


## crazygirl

> Hi i heard somewere after leo dies and that storyline come to an end does demi become addicted to herion does anyone know if this is true


it would make a good storyline

----------


## kirsty_g

i dont think so i dont think demi is so stupid but then she might not cope with out leo

----------


## Kim

It could get a bit boring after a while though, the Janine drug thing got boring.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Repeated post, Im very sure you can find details to your question somewhere around this board.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Hi i heard somewere after leo dies and that storyline come to an end does demi become addicted to herion does anyone know if this is true


Leo does die, Demi takes herion and then Leo thinks Demi is dead and he takes aload and then he dies but Demi wakes up and find leo dead... hope this helps.

----------


## Jade

Moving to Rumour Mill! :Smile:  


Cheers

----------

